# AAA



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?

Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.

I'm looking at AAA memberships right now. $100/year for mid-level, which if I could pay monthly means like $8/mo. Offers 4 free 100 mile tows per year.

If not AAA how do you handle things if you have a breakdown and need a tow? Are there other options for "towing insurance"?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Do they cover rideshare?


AAA is a supplemental. They could care less if you do RS. They dont even ask.

I have used them many times over the years, off and on the job. Their primary function is to get you back on the road; cheaper than towing you. Great for changing tires, jumping batteries, or pouring a gallon of gas.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mista T said:


> AAA is a supplemental. They could care less if you do RS. They dont even ask.
> 
> I have used them many times over the years, off and on the job. Their primary function is to get you back on the road; cheaper than towing you. Great for changing tires, jumping batteries, or pouring a gallon of gas.


Yeah I always prefer getting back on the road than towing. A couple weeks ago though my car broke down. A junction block on the positive terminal on my battery went out, couldn't fix at the time (couldn't figure out that's what it was. symptom was the car lost all power like the battery had been disconnected). Had to get it towed, was very lucky I was only 9 miles away from home. Had to use a multi-meter to track where it lost power in the wiring harness and the part was a dealer-only part.

So I'm guessing when their troubleshooting fails they don't have a problem getting a tow?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> So I'm guessing when their troubleshooting fails they don't have a problem getting a tow?


Depends on what you tell them when you call it in. Their "people" drive different vehicles. If you just need some gas, for example, they will send out a pickup truck instead of a flatbed with cables.

I have had them change many tires; I dont like doing it myself on a cold, rainy night. I pay for their insurance; let them get all muddy. I will stay dry and clean and get back to work asap.

PS: tip the AAA person.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AAA is, in my humble opinion, cheap if it was twice the price.
I pay extra and get extra tow range ... I think it's like a hundred miles.
But I live in a pretty rural area of N. Cali and it is entirely possible that I could break down in the middle of nowhere .. and it's still not expensive.
Wifey and I for about $100 a year? Deal!
And, it covers any vehicle we are driving, or even a passenger.

I don't use it often, but I use it.
I'm too damn old to be changing a flat - yea, I know how, I just don't wanna.
And I sure don't want wifey to have to worry about it ... she's old ya know.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have the Premier membership and their auto insurance with rideshare coverage. I’m out on the road a lot and it’s worth every penny for the piece of mind I have with that combo.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> I have the Premier membership and their auto insurance with rideshare coverage. I'm out on the road a lot and it's worth every penny for the piece of mind I have with that combo.


Guess it varies state by state. Asked my AAA insurance agent ifI could get RS coverage and she said they don't do it. In fact, she said, if you get caught, you'll ge5 a big old boot in your ass and you're done with them.

Hence, I moved my truck to Progressive where I have my motorcycle and actually have better coverage with lower deductible for a slightly lower premium. Guess I should shop them for the rest of the cars as well as the house, but it's always such a PITA, so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess it varies state by state. Asked my AAA insurance agent ifI could get RS coverage and she said they don't do it. In fact, she said, if you get caught, you'll ge5 a big old boot in your ass and you're done with them.
> 
> Hence, I moved my truck to Progressive where I have my motorcycle and actually have better coverage with lower deductible for a slightly lower premium. Guess I should shop them for the rest of the cars as well as the house, but it's always such a PITA, so I haven't done it yet.


My plan was that if I had to use the coverage, I'd pull off the trade dress before they arrive.

Other disappointing thing though is, AAA here won't do monthly payments. It still may be worth it for $100/year up front.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

The discounts you get for being a AAA member pay for the membership itself. If you have to use it, then that's icing on the cake!


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess it varies state by state. Asked my AAA insurance agent ifI could get RS coverage and she said they don't do it. In fact, she said, if you get caught, you'll ge5 a big old boot in your ass and you're done with them.
> 
> Hence, I moved my truck to Progressive where I have my motorcycle and actually have better coverage with lower deductible for a slightly lower premium. Guess I should shop them for the rest of the cars as well as the house, but it's always such a PITA, so I haven't done it yet.


I have a Rideshare endorsement on my personal AAA policy.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


When you call AAA for emergency service or tow, it is not and NEVER necessary to tell the intake operator that you are a rideshare driver. Your AAA emergency road service coverage is for the car, not what the car is being used for.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

May H. said:


> I have a Rideshare endorsement on my personal AAA policy.


Is this new?

It was my understanding that AAA did not offer TNC coverage.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

observer said:


> Is this new?
> 
> It was my understanding that AAA did not offer TNC coverage.


Your AAA membership follows you, you're covered for service in any vehicle you're driving or riding in. There's no need to keep your vehicle info on file or worry about coverage when you're traveling with others.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Your AAA membership follows you, you're covered for service in any vehicle you're driving or riding in. There's no need to keep your vehicle info on file or worry about coverage when you're traveling with others.


Guess we are talking about two different things here that AAA does: insurance and roadside assistance.

Roadside assistance probably doesn't have restrictions, but insurance does. At least in some states.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess we are talking about two different things here that AAA does: insurance and roadside assistance.


More accurately, they offer insurance and memberships. You don't need to have AAA insurance to be a AAA member (and vice versa).

AAA memberships are issued to a person, not a vehicle. One of the benefits of a AAA membership is access to their Emergency Roadside Service. You also get a number of other benefits and discounts when you are a member.

As has been stated earlier, Emergency Roadside Service can be used for any car the member is driving or riding in.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess we are talking about two different things here that AAA does: insurance and roadside assistance.
> 
> Roadside assistance probably doesn't have restrictions, but insurance does. At least in some states.


I haven't really seen any difference. AAA has historically covered the car you own or the car you are riding in at the time of the emergency, not what the car is or was being used for. I may be wrong but I believe that this is the same if you are insured by AAA. With AAA, it's not the use, it's the emergency roadside need in what you are driving or riding in, including bicycles and use of your vehicles by other drivers. It's the car!.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Why would you need a towing truck 4 times a year? That means you need to change your vehicle.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

observer said:


> Is this new?
> 
> It was my understanding that AAA did not offer TNC coverage.


I don't think anyone got your point. TNC coverage under AAA may be on a state by state basis.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> Your AAA membership follows you, you're covered for service in any vehicle you're driving or riding in. There's no need to keep your vehicle info on file or worry about coverage when you're traveling with others.


I understand that, I have the Premier AAA, and have had it for years.

@May H. said she had a rideshare endorsement through AAA. I'm assuming he/she meant TNC endorsement.

As far as I know, AAA doesn't insure TNC drivers or any kind of business using a vehicle for hire. I was wondering if this was something new.



_Tron_ said:


> I don't think anyone got your point. TNC coverage under AAA may be on a state by state basis.


Maybe region by region because @May H. is in California and I know TNC and other vehicle for hire was expressly forbidden in my AAA coverage.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


AAA is the best. Had them my whole life and they always come through. I had a car that was sitting for a year with dead battery. AAA sent out a truck within 10 minutes dude was replacing my battery with a new one at my house didnt have to get it installed. I bought a battery from AAA just for this reason. I paid a few more when I initially bought it but it has some benefits.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chorch said:


> Why would you need a towing truck 4 times a year? That means you need to change your vehicle.


I think in my area its been changed to four service calls and not tows.

I had a problem with my Prius where the alarm stopped working and the door locks would just shut and needed a couple battery jumps as well.

Turns out the accessory battery was bad causing the alarm to close the locks. Used up all my service calls for the year in three weeks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Why would you need a towing truck 4 times a year? That means you need to change your vehicle.


Well, hopefully you don't.
But, that's insurance, right?
Have it, pay for it - hope you don't need it?

But, I did get a letter from AAA once that I'd hit my limit.
A bad luck year. 
Alternator in wifey's truck went out, then a month later I left the lights on and needed a jump, then riding as a passenger in a friends car and he locked his keys in, then ... I got a warning letter. Glad I had it though.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sd1303 said:


> More accurately, they offer insurance and memberships. You don't need to have AAA insurance to be a AAA member (and vice versa).


A membership is required to apply for AAA insurance, but you can be a member and not buy their insurance.



observer said:


> Maybe region by region because @May H. is in California and I know TNC and other vehicle for hire was expressly forbidden in my AAA coverage.


Right, Automobile Club of So. California won't cover any commercial or for hire use of a vehicle. Apparently Cal State AAA (Northern California Club) now has a TNC endorsement, according to their website.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Why would you need a towing truck 4 times a year? That means you need to change your vehicle.


As you drive along the highways and byways of America, you will notice both new and used cars (even exotics) parked on the side of the road with their flashers on, possibly waiting for a tow. It may be the first time or the 4th time, but AAA coverage on any car us certainly a blessing. Waiting for an AAA tow truck or service vehicle means that help us on the way.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> As you drive along the highways and byways of America, you will notice both new and used cars (even exotics) parked on the side of the road with their flashers on,


That was me.

Waiting for a pax.

Bad pin drop. Collected cancel fee.

Luckily, they pinged again and I doubled up.

&#129315;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One time I was driving back from TJ and the checkpoint near San Clemente was opened. Just as I pulled up to the BP officer my car shut off. 

Right smack in front of him.

After seeing I couldn't turn the car on he called over three other officers and between the four pushed me to the side. 

I called AAA and in about 20 minutes they had a flatbed out there with seating for four pax. When I got home I asked how much it would have normally cost, it came out to 325 bux. 

Two years worth of AAA Premier membership.

Turned out some electronic component went out and that caused my car to shut down.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


You have to be a member in order to upgrade.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Highly recommend AAA. I have 7 cars and a family of 7, some away at college. AAA means they are all able to get help if they are stuck and dad isn't close by. Use it for a tow and it more than makes it worth it. You can bet with a family my size and the amount of cars we own I have had to have cars towed!


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


Get AAA plus, it's only a few dollars more then basic. It usually covers 100 mile towing. It's an excellent service to have and doing rideshare doesn't matter.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LADryver said:


> You have to be a member in order to upgrade.


Yes, member for 90 days with no service calls. The Premier 200 mile towing is limited to one per household per membership year, after that the 100 mile limit applies. Basic membership covers 7 miles towing, you pay for any additional miles. Four free service calls per card per year.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


Hi OP!

I am insured with AAA almost since the day of receiving my DL in the US. Are you asking for the insurance or road side assistance?

Please note that the insurance policy itself does not include any roadside assistance. This is what the membership is for. There are 3 different levels of membership, namely classic, plus and premier. As a 'plus' member, I am entitled to up to 4 times of 100-mile tow each year. The premier membership does not make much sense since the 200-mile tow only applies to the first call, meaning that all subsequent tows will be limited to 100 miles. The cost of my current membership is $90/mo and it renews itself. You may want to check with the website since the benefits and cost of membership may vary with states. You will be asked to input a zip code such that the site will provide you the most relevant information. Anyway, it is fair to assume that a 100-mile tow should be sufficient for most people.

You can have a membership without getting insured through AAA. I would say it simply gives you a piece of mind if the unfortunate happens. I have been over-paying autoinsurance since my first day of driving and hence, I did not bother to ask about RS coverage. As for the membership experience, I would give it a 10 out of 10 score. One time I could not start up my car at a Kroger's parking lot. Help arrived in half an hour and the technician helped to install a new battery. It was a little expensive ($140 approx) that comes with a year of warranty but it certainly has saved me the time getting the car towed to my dealer just for battery replacement. Another time when the membership became helpful is one of the tyres deflated for unknown reasons. Help this time, took a little bit longer, but certainly within 40 minutes to get the spare tyre in the trunk installed. I was very lucky at that time. My dealer put another new tyre back to the trunk at no additional cost since it was within the warranty period. I have also tipped the person who drove all the way to help in both occasions $10.

Until now, none of my cars have never left me stranded and hopefully they never will. Although I am extremely thankful for their reliability, it does not harm to pay $90 for the membership; given that a tow could cost hundreds.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Until now, none of my cars have never left me stranded and hopefully they never will.


I've owned real estate for fifty years.
I never had a house burn down, yet I kept making those insurance premiums.
Then one day ... my house burned down.
And the insurance company gave me back all my premiums, and then some.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

observer said:


> Is this new?
> 
> It was my understanding that AAA did not offer TNC coverage.


I've had an account for two years that includes Rideshare coverage. It's expensive but it matches my personal coverage.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


We have it . Towing 5 miles is free. Above that you pay .


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The basic package with AAA will get somebody to come if you have a flat tire or need a jump. But the basic package only covers 5 miles of towing.

Also in my market there are certain parkways and turnpikes where AAA is not allowed to operate so you still need another tow company if you break down there.

I had a rider who told me that he broke down on one of those roadways where AAA can't operate, so he paid a different company to tow him just as far as the next exit, and then he went AAA from there.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> Does anyone here use AAA and/or have experience with them? Do they cover rideshare?
> 
> Towing through my insurance policy is only 15 miles, and often times I'm much further away than that. Towing can be expensive. $200-$300 or more for a 40+ mile tow.
> 
> ...


--------------------------
Been a member for over 30 years. The membership is on you - not your car, meaning if you are with a friend in their car and it breaks down, you can call for a tow .

I have the AAA, plus. Miles towed is increased and it is not that much more per year. Plus, you will get help sooner - within 45 minutes, I believe.
I have never had a problem and they have been there for me many times.

The yearly fee is deductible on your taxes as an expense. AAA covers you or any car you are riding in or driving , so, yes, they will cover Ride Share.

For the cheapest membership, I believe it is free 7 miles and 4 tows per year. The AAA, plus is considerably more - 100 miles, I believe.

You also get free unlimited road maps and other discounts for motels, etc. They will even route a trip for you if needed. They also have certain services for DMV work -- vehicle title changes for example.

They , also, offer vehicle insurance


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Been a member for over 30 years. The membership is on you - not your car, meaning if you are with a friend in their car and it breaks down, you can call for a tow .
> 
> I have the AAA, plus. Miles towed is increased and it is not that much more per year. Plus, you will get help sooner - within 45 minutes, I believe.
> ...


I forgot about the DMV services.

Sometimes I could drive there get my stickers and drive back to work on my half hour lunch break.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I've owned real estate for fifty years.
> I never had a house burn down, yet I kept making those insurance premiums.
> Then one day ... my house burned down.
> And the insurance company gave me back all my premiums, and then some.


I hear that! I had a house fire that easily cost my insurance company 250k. That's a couple of hundred years of premiums.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

60 year member here, and I wouldn’t be without it. Joined when I got my first car. A few years later I took a sales rep 
position with them, selling memberships and insurance. Did it for six months and decided I didn’t like selling. I have my cars and house with them to this day.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

I had the AAA membership for all of last year as insurance after getting towed 3 times the previous year and I didn't use them at all for the year I had the plan...wierd! And then the membership expired just this April 30th but my car started showing diag codes randomly! I debated renewing it but decided not to because in my market Uber platinum gives you four free incidents per year with jump starts or even towing upto 25 miles included. The AAA plan I picked was top of the line and covered I think 200 miles for one tow and 100 miles for the other three if I recall, so I'm a bit scared now but I'll just stick with the free Uber Pro plan for now. 

So now my plan is to just rely on the Uber platinum plan for jumpstarts and tows upto 4 events and if they're all used up then I'll buy another AAA premium plan. In the past year I used to get airport rides covering upto 200 miles and that AAA plan gave me a nice feeling of being safe but now I never even look at the airport and won't be for quite some time so no hurry to spend on a new AAA card just yet.


----------

